# Lawn Care Service starts at $35!



## digpcola (Nov 17, 2010)

Call Kirkland Construction and Lawn Care Services 850-356-4713 for more information on these great lawn care prices! Prices vary on location and size of lawn. We are licensed and insured. Check us out at www.digpcola.com for more info


----------

